# THI + BK = ? Federal government approves Tim Hortons take-over



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Federal government approves Tim Hortons take-over*

http://www.thestar.com/business/2014/12/04/federal_government_approves_tim_hortons_takeover.html .. congratulations to stockholders of both companies!


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 2, 2010)

Is there anywhere to find information about whether the new company will continue to pay dividends and offer a DRIP/SPP plan?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

swoop_ds said:


> Is there *anywhere to find information about whether the new company *will continue to pay dividends and offer a DRIP/SPP plan?


 ... best to call or email their Investors' Relations for this information. But they might not able to say at this point since the acquisition has not been finalized ... my hunch is they won't cancel the dividends nor the DRIP/SPP under the "new BK-THI" initially and upset existing long-term shareholders.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The fact that they are financing the acquisition with debt and equity from the THI side, I would anticipate a reduction sooner rather than later.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

For every THI stock you can get about 80% of a share in the new company stock PLUS about $65 in cash (which is currently about 2/3rds of THI's current price). How is it reasonable to expect that the dividend will remain the same? That's like getting an extra large double-double and only paying the price of a small.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

"The new combined company, Restaurant Brands International (TSX:QSR), will begin trading on Monday, according to a statement issued by the company Friday." So does the current share price stay the same and just opens Monday under the new name?


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 13, 2011)

QSR has been having great growth in week 1!!!


----------

